# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Bloeddruk 115 - 70

## istanbul

beetje raar? 
laatst 
180 - 100 (gebruikte geen medicijnen en daar weer mee begonnen}
toen
160 - 100
toen 140 - 80
en dan nu 115 - 70 ben maar gestopt met die medicijnen. die ik al jaren had maar onregelmatig gebruikte. 

ook wel 120 - 80 gehad {maar dat is als ik niet rook}.

turke naam medicijnen is enapril 10 mg.

ik ben 68.

toch maar eens een lijstje maken en naar het ziekenhuis hier. laten prikken ook. ik zie er erg tegenop door de taalproblemen. verder niet ziek. lusteloos soms maar dacht dat dit de decembermaand was. en roken daar stop ik regelmatig mee { en begin er ook weer mee.

volgende week nog eens laten opmeten? ik vind dat 115-70 eng? maar ja, ik weet er dus verder niets vanaf.

----------


## sietske763

hoi
115/70 is een hele mooie bloeddruk,
maar toch maar even melden bij arts omdat hier geen bloeddruk pillen nodig zijn, je zegt dat je ze niet meer slikt maar voor het gehele beeld moet arts wel weten dat je ze niet meer slikt!
gr

----------


## istanbul

na die 180 - honderd 
weer gaan slikken
dacht dat 115 - 70 erg laag was. ben 68
dus weer gestopt. zal volgende week weer eens naar de pharmacie gaan
en mij richting ziekenhuis bewegen.

----------


## ceasarea

Voor hen die hoge bloeddruk hebben is een natrium arm dieet een uitstekend remedie. Gewicht en natrium doen de bloeddruk stijgen.
Ceasarea

----------


## ceasarea

schitterende bloedruk.

----------

